# A Lovely Drive Through Hell



## RedSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

[yt]8r94gooSsCc[/yt]


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Apr 15, 2015)

HAHAHAHAAThat's not funny.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> HAHAHAHAAThat's not funny.



????

Where exactly did I say this was supposed to be funny at all?


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 15, 2015)

What's going on in this video?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 15, 2015)

Holy fuck I got goose pimples all over as I saw that.
That is just horrible and scary as fuck. Scary.

Did you found this video, or did you drove through that yourself?

I hope you're allright


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Apr 15, 2015)

"Where exactly did I say this was supposed to be funny at all?"

It was more of a creepy joke. idk.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 15, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> "Where exactly did I say this was supposed to be funny at all?"
> 
> It was more of a creepy joke. idk.



Eeh sorry bro, but you dont do jokes at all over some topics...


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 15, 2015)

Are there chemicals that are causing the different colored flames?  I would've done more research but all the comments were in a different language.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> What's going on in this video?


Forest fire in Russia made it to the highway it seems. 



X_Joshi_X said:


> Did you found this video, or did you drove through that yourself?



Oh hell naw! This was in Russia. 



JegoLego said:


> Are there chemicals that are causing the different colored flames?  I would've done more research but all the comments were in a different language.



I'm not sure tbh! I think it's fluctuations in the camera as well as the amount of lighting.


----------



## Amiir (Apr 15, 2015)

The shitty music ruined the video

Anyway, all's a-ok, they're russians anyway. Riding through burning woods? Ha! That's petty nonsense for them. And I can prove it. The guy at 0:48 had his car on fire, FIRE. Did that stop him? Nope, cuz he russian


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

Amiir said:


> The shitty music ruined the video
> 
> Anyway, all's a-ok, they're russians anyway. Riding through burning woods? Ha! That's petty nonsense for them. And I can prove it. The guy at 0:48 had his car on fire, FIRE. Did that stop him? Nope, cuz he russian



Weird. I thought the music was a nice touch. Added a sense of eerie  discord.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

0/100 'cause of music.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow yall a buncha haters


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 16, 2015)

The music fits perfect to the video in my opinion...

IM WITH YA SAVAGE!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> The music fits perfect to the video in my opinion...
> 
> IM WITH YA SAVAGE!



U wot m8 I'll wrek u


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Apr 21, 2015)

The weird thing is...
I had no idea this was in Russia, yet I felt as if it was...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 29, 2015)

Nasty... gonna need a new air filter and paint-job after that roadtrip.  Perhaps a new set of tires?


----------



## nastacula (May 20, 2015)

The craziest videos always brought to us by Russian dash-cams. Terrifying and incredible. I wonder if anyone got last year's San Diego fire-tornado close up on cam like this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kodibear (Jun 11, 2015)

I found the truck that passes them on fire in such a nonchalant manner pretty amusing.


----------



## nurseeyeroll (Aug 11, 2015)

Love my child Red Savage. I feel blessed that I get to find bits and pieces of your thoughts and concerns over so many topics. I miss our being your living ang breathing google when your out of data. Love Momma


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 12, 2015)

nurseeyeroll said:


> Love my child Red Savage. I feel blessed that I get to find bits and pieces of your thoughts and concerns over so many topics. I miss our being your living ang breathing google when your out of data. Love Momma



I think when all's said and done, there will probably be a huge Red Savage collection, somewhere. People are already sort of trying but it's just not all in one place yet. The best has yet to come there. It's just going to take time as people try to decide how to really do her justice. All the tribute art and writings dedicated to her and everything is really just the beginning.


----------

